# Champion Generator shuts off



## badwrench

Hello i have a Champion Gen #42451 . Bought new 3 years ago never used for any amount of time. Always put stable in & always start couple times a year. started it couple weeks ago runs fine for about 10 min then shuts off, like you turned off & fires right back up again, just keeps doing this. I thought it needed a new coil, ordered one on e-bay, put on & still does the same any idea's, Tks.


----------



## exmar

Have you checked the vent in the gas cap? What you describe sounds like a classic plugged vent starving the engine for fuel.


----------



## badwrench

Hi No i haven't checked that, good idea, someone did mention about bad cap & i loosened it, fired up gen & it did the same thing, but i will check on vent. Tks


----------



## aandpdan

How's the oil level? 

It could also be the low oil shutdown sensor, even if full. They do fail.


----------



## badwrench

On the oil sensor, would it start right back up & run for awhile OR ?? maybe thats it ? Cause its full on oil


----------



## RonJ

I have to agree that it could very well be the low-oil sensor. Make sure the oil is filled, disconnect the low-oil sensor wire and turn on.......if it isn't that, it will shut down like you say and on to something else.


----------



## badwrench

Well i feel like a dumb ass, get ready to check oil sensor, decided to check oil first, was showing 1/2 full, so topped up, gen never shut off. HOWEVER apparently 1/2 full means low i guess. Thank You for help, i'll go crawl back under the rock i came from, cheers.


----------



## exmar

Glad you found it. Thanks for coming back and letting us know what happened. Usually on forums, a question is asked, opinions are voiced, and the OP disappears.


----------



## grouchy-hermit

Redemption is yours if you hung onto the replaced coil.


----------



## RonJ

Ya B hummin now! Glad you found it, we all have done some blunder at one time or another.


----------



## fishon

my 2500 watt dual fuel generator champion runs for 5 mins on propane them shuts down its level and oil good just bought generator


----------



## Dutchy491

Is the fuel supply sufficient? Did you Contact the dealer or manufacturer about warranty service?


----------



## iowagold

fishon said:


> my 2500 watt dual fuel generator champion runs for 5 mins on propane them shuts down its level and oil good just bought generator


what is the exact model number on your champion gen set #fishon?
does it have the C/O detection?
that can be an issue in some areas of running of those late model gen sets..
c/o build up if you do not run a fan on the gen set to stir the fresh air.


----------



## jafield44

fishon said:


> my 2500 watt dual fuel generator champion runs for 5 mins on propane them shuts down its level and oil good just bought generator


 I had the same issue with a 100321 dual fuel, only used propane. ran 30 min then shut off. oil level fine. any ideas?


----------



## Dutchy491

Several things. Have you tried any of the suggestions mentioned above? Do you have warranty, if so, what did Champion say?


----------

